# Factory remote for Cruze LS



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think it's going to happen at the dealer. There may be aftermarket units.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Me neither, at least not cheap. I'd call local stereo shops.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife wanted remote start, but to get it, would have to sacrifice her beloved manual transmission.

Like any of the remote features, all plugs into the BCM and has to be encoded plus the extra hardware.

Anti-thief use to be a separate module, now to save on cost is very much of the BCM. Schematics just show it as a mysterious black box with wires going into it. Even my dealer doesn't understand these systems and the information provided in shop manual is nebulous as most. Somehow this anti-thief would have to be bypassed.

I would not take my Cruze to a stereo shop than I would take my body to my local butcher for surgery. But if you do, can guarantee the outcome would be the same. 

None the of three locksmiths in my town have invested that $10,000 or so to laser cut a key and claim the blanks are not even available yet, so can't even get that done.


If your or any other dealer cannot add remote start, talk about trading it in. Maybe Stacy can find out. Maybe somebody here had it done.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I asked the dealership after i purchased mying about installing a remote start. They told me im better off looking at a shop to do it as the price for a factory installed one was crazy. Haven't priced around at any of the local shop yet to see how much.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Did they ever tell you what the price would be for factory one? I still haven't got response on this question from my dealership

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Just heard back from my dealer. I was told that if I use the shop they use it is covered under factory warranty. Dealer cost is $255

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad, expect to pay close to $200 elsewhere. Plus its under warranty.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm still having a hard time trying to figure out how after marketplace shop is going to install remote start that'll be under warranty does not sound right

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats pretty cheap. I remember the dealership saying around 700 for it fully installed.

You'll probably play about that at a store, as they charge you extra for the security by-pass. I'm going by Canadian prices so everything looks cheaper to me


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Before you pay for that, I would try using the onstar app if you have a smart phone and you still have onstar? Try and start your car with the app. Not sure if it will give you that option because of your vin number. But If you can then all you need to do is get a new key fob with the remote start button and have it link to your car and it might just work. I think the only difference honestly is the key fob. The remote setup is built into the car from the factory. 

Even if the onstar thing does not work a different key fob with remote start is all you might need. If you notice these new cars you just turn a switch that trips a relay to engage the starter. That's why you can't grind the started like you could on older cars because the system know the car is running and it won't engage the started again. So just getting a different fob with the remote start might be able to send the correct signal to the system.


That cost of $255 is probably the cost of the new fob and programming to the car which sounds about right.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I just spoke with the install shop, turns out to be my neighbor who happens to live directly behind me. His pool looks at my pool. He said 225 but a different key fob. I am not doing this, don't want my neighbor messing with mecruze

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bensaintonge (Jan 25, 2012)

I installed an aftermarket system to my 2012 LS and I just have to push the lock button 3 times on the factory fob to start the car. VERY clean and professional, no tacky second fob or anything like that. The aftermarket system I used even had a Cruze specific T-Harness so if anything ever happens to the electrical system I just have to unplug it and its back to factory.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

More details on the system?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm please do give more info. Make, model, cost, etc.

Thanks

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## steve_r18 (Mar 24, 2015)

While I realize that this is a dead thread, I'm hoping someone knows better than I. 

Amazon.com: Add Remote Start To Your Chevy Camaro, Cruze, Equinox 2010 & Up. Plug & Play: Automotive

That is a link for the remote starter harness. I was wondering how this works, and can I just use the button on my existing fob? Can I do this myself if it's a simple as it may appear? There is a remote start button on it. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Just heard back from my dealer. I was told that if I use the shop they use it is covered under factory warranty. Dealer cost is $255
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm pretty sure that is strictly just to install the remote start. You also need to consider the price of new keys with the remote start button on them.

Edit: Oh good grief this thread is a necro.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

No its a plug and play kit and you dont need news keys it uses the evo system all you do is plug it in and follow the instructions for programing and your done then all you do is hit the lock button on your remote 3 times and your car will start i baought the same system for my ford escape and ford f150 and will buy it again for the cruze but i gotta figure out how to bypass the clutch safety switch. But that will work.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

bloberg19 said:


> No its a plug and play kit and you dont need news keys it uses the evo system all you do is plug it in and follow the instructions for programing and your done then all you do is hit the lock button on your remote 3 times and your car will start i baought the same system for my ford escape and ford f150 and will buy it again for the cruze but i gotta figure out how to bypass the clutch safety switch. But that will work.


You're talking about a aftermarket solution. My comment was directed at the person asking about the factory remote start from Chevy.


----------



## ayoungtech (Dec 16, 2016)

It is possible to add the remote start factory option to the vehicle. I just finished doing this last night to a 2011 Cruze LT.

No wiring, splicing, or cutting.

Obviously you need to buy the correct GM key fobs with the remote start button. But other than that, no other parts are needed.

Just some time and research. Not something the average person could do, need some special equipment.

How much would people be willing to pay for this?


----------



## Brunocosentino (Dec 25, 2016)

Were you ever able to find out the answer to this?? Just bought a '14 LT and want the remote start to be as close to factory installation as possible


----------



## ayoungtech (Dec 16, 2016)

Brunocosentino said:


> Were you ever able to find out the answer to this?? Just bought a '14 LT and want the remote start to be as close to factory installation as possible


It should be possible to add the factory option remote start to your vehicle. I did it to my 2011 with no problems. The issue is that the procedure isn't supported by GM. So no dealer will attempt it.


----------

